# Stuff you can get!



## Morrus (Nov 25, 2012)

I know many of you are waiting for ZEITGEIST #5  (it's in layout!) but in the meantime there is some other stuff you can have!  And if you are running ZEITGEIST, you should really dig _Admiral o' the High Seas_.

*On Amazon *(also at other Amazons):

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Myths-Far-Future-Players-Guide/dp/1481046640/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1353853080&sr=8-4&keywords=malcolm+northwinter"]Myths of the Far Future Player's Guide (4E): Malcolm Northwinter, Mike Resnick: 9781481046640: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]


[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Admiral-High-Seas-Supplement-Pathfinder/dp/1481046098/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1353853224&sr=1-1&keywords=ryan+nock"]Amazon.com: Admiral o' the High Seas: The Naval Combat Supplement for Pathfinder & D&D 4E (9781481046091): Mr Ryan Z Nock: Books[/ame]


If you're a subscriber, you can grab both of the above right now from the subscriber area.

Both are also available at RPGNow, and Admiral is also available at Paizo.com.


----------



## fjw70 (Dec 9, 2012)

I am a ne subscriber as of this afternoon. How do I access the subscriber content? The link in the above post doesn't work for me. Thanks.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 9, 2012)

fjw70 said:


> I am a ne subscriber as of this afternoon. How do I access the subscriber content? The link in the above post doesn't work for me. Thanks.



I've fixed the link!


----------



## fjw70 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks.


----------

